# ipad 3



## michel011 (6 Juillet 2012)

bonsoir,

je suis à la recherche d'information car j'aimerais acheter l'ipad 3 mais j'aimerais savoir s'il est pouvu de la puce gps ou peu etre le 2 et dans quel gamme elle y est car dans les sites de vente ils en parlent pas 

vous remercie par avance

michel


----------



## Larme (6 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, seuls ceux équipés d'une puce 3G/4G ont une puce GPS.


----------



## AZTT (6 Juillet 2012)

J'ai un IPAD "3"  4G et il a le GPS oui


----------



## Karat (7 Juillet 2012)

Je confirme la puce GPS est présent uniquement sur les modèles 3g/4g a partir de du 2


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Juillet 2012)

Mais pas dans les modèles uniquement Wi-Fi


----------



## michel011 (7 Juillet 2012)

merci pour les reponses encore une question que je ne trouve nul part c'est de savoir si sur l'ipad 2 3g cet clé gps y est ????


----------



## Larme (7 Juillet 2012)

Oui...


----------



## michel011 (7 Juillet 2012)

pourtant nul part je le trouve ds le descriptif sauf pour le 4g

si qlq un peu me trouver un lien ou pour une fois ils l'auront marqué , se serait super

merci encore


----------



## Larme (7 Juillet 2012)

L'application _MacTracker_ pour _Mac OSX_ le signale...


----------



## michel011 (7 Juillet 2012)

désolé mais comme je ne veux pas me tromper et me retrouver avec un agps ou pas du tout j'aimerais etre sur , vous me conseillez quoi???


----------



## michel011 (7 Juillet 2012)

merci bcp, je pars donc sur l'ipad 2 wifi 3g


----------

